# fraps lags like crazy what can i do



## goodpc (Aug 21, 2007)

when i try to record anygame ever when i hit recor my fps go from like 60 to 15 instantly my computer is pretty decent too

Amd Athlon xp 3000+ 2.1ghz clocked at 3.0
1gb of ram
120 gb harddrive
Ati radeon x1300 pci graphics card


what should i do?


----------



## Adam H (Nov 21, 2007)

I would suggest you need a better processor, dual core preferably to be able to effectively record on fraps.


----------



## goodpc (Aug 21, 2007)

that would require me buying a new pc or buying a new motherboard


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

goodpc said:


> what should i do?


You can try Game Cam
The free version offers unlimited time recording, but NO sound recording.
(There will also be a Game Cam watermark (logo) on the videos.)
The video quality isn't as good as Fraps, but the videos are really small.


----------



## Yossarian500 (Aug 15, 2007)

goodpc said:


> when i try to record anygame ever when i hit recor my fps go from like 60 to 15 instantly my computer is pretty decent too
> 
> Amd Athlon xp 3000+ 2.1ghz clocked at 3.0
> 1gb of ram
> ...


I have a very similar system as yours, and I run Fraps quite a bit. I'd recommend you upgrade to 2gb of ram. That'll help a lot. Also, you may need to lower your Fraps settings. I get a performance hit when recording at [email protected] (though the recorded video always has better fps than it seems like while it's being recorded), but at 512x384 I get hardly any perfomance hit while recording. The problem with that is it's surprisingly easy to lose track of whether I'm recording or not, which leads to various troubles.  In other words, the slight fps hit I take at 1024x768 is actually welcome, so I don't accidentally end up with 4gb video files of everything EXCEPT what I was trying to record.

Also, if you have multiple drives, it's very helpful to have your Fraps Videos folder on a different drive than the game you're recording.


----------



## goodpc (Aug 21, 2007)

here ill give you my pc specs except i added some stuff in........ http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c00090221&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=&product=405460


----------



## goodpc (Aug 21, 2007)

1 gb is my max


----------



## goodpc (Aug 21, 2007)

also i have recorded a video before that looked great no lag and thats before i had 1gb it was 512 when i recorded also its with my old video card ati radeon 9250...... this is wierd


----------



## goodpc (Aug 21, 2007)

heres my vid


----------

